# National gas code change?



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

so apparently I found out the hard way but apparently a new code has been written. no more gas penetrations through foundation even with proper sleeves or transitions. you guys going through this


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

czplumbing said:


> so apparently I found out the hard way but apparently a new code has been written. no more gas penetrations through foundation even with proper sleeves or transitions. you guys going through this



What exactly is the verbage and why did the inspector say it's important? I really can't fathom how this is any worse than going through the stud wall. 



Suppose a foundation comes up extra high, like bottom of the windows? Is it foundation if it's concrete? What about a stone foundation that goes to brick? Why would the brick be any better than going through the stone or concrete?


When going through concrete below grade we use link seals, above grade black iron would have some foam insulation for a sleeve and be caulked outside. We almost never bury black iron though so below grade it's really just water and sewer lines. We try to keep anything that isn't yellow PE gas pipe above grade.




.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I cant think of an logical reason why venting cant go through foundation wall.
Whats the difference if it goes through brick ?

All its going to do is create less options for the owner.
Guess your getting an electric tankless.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

canuck92 said:


> I cant think of an logical reason why venting cant go through foundation wall.
> Whats the difference if it goes through brick ?
> 
> All its going to do is create less options for the owner.
> Guess your getting an electric tankless.


It can here our code allows it as long as it terminates 1 ft .3 mt above grade. Some jurisdictions require additional height for average snow depth. 

Maybe you should check the definition of a foundation wall in your Building Code. I don't remember anything about foundation walls in the code here, A wall is a wall.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Here in B.C. I've never entered below grade as it's not permissible unless it's approved by "The Authority of Jurisdiction". If I did have approval yea I would use a link seal as well.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> so apparently I found out the hard way but apparently a new code has been written. no more gas penetrations through foundation even with proper sleeves or transitions. you guys going through this


do you have a link to any official paperwork on this? sounds stupid and now with all the raised houses with concrete that goes 10ft up from the ground even more stupid..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, I’d like to see this. We do it ALL the time.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Look up gas cide 404.6 in the national gas code


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

gas code 404.6


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The Section you reference is from the IPC. 

Here's what the UPC has to say.
1210.1.5 Piping Through Foundation Wall
Underground piping, where installed through the outer foundation or basement wall of a building shall be encased in a protective sleeve or protected by an approved device or method. The space between the gas piping and the sleeve and between the sleeve and the wall shall be sealed to prevent entry of gas and water. [NFPA 54:7.1.5]


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

well in my area we have the follow the national gas code not sure if this apply to every one here but I'm in NY. I always thought the national code applied to every one . Any way If you type in National gas code 404.6 you will see what i mean. the gas company National Grid will no longer except this type of installation. I have two jobs one we will be changing next week but its going to be a pain in the a$$ to correct . Couldn't sleep for the last few days because of this. And the messed up part is they came out inspected the site and never said anything about the installation of line being a problem 

404.6 Underground Penetrations Prohibited

Gas piping shall not penetrate building foundation walls at any point below grade. Gas piping shall enter and exit a building at a point above grade and the annular space between the pipe and the wall shall be sealed.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

czplumbing said:


> well in my area we have the follow the national gas code not sure if this apply to every one here but I'm in NY. I always thought the national code applied to every one . Any way If you type in National gas code 404.6 you will see what i mean. the gas company National Grid will no longer except this type of installation. I have two jobs one we will be changing next week but its going to be a pain in the a$$ to correct . Couldn't sleep for the last few days because of this. And the messed up part is they came out inspected the site and never said anything about the installation of line being a problem
> 
> 404.6 Underground Penetrations Prohibited
> 
> Gas piping shall not penetrate building foundation walls at any point below grade. Gas piping shall enter and exit a building at a point above grade and the annular space between the pipe and the wall shall be sealed.



It just says you can't pipe through below grade. You can pipe through the foundation above grade.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> well in my area we have the follow the national gas code not sure if this apply to every one here but I'm in NY. I always thought the national code applied to every one . Any way If you type in National gas code 404.6 you will see what i mean. the gas company National Grid will no longer except this type of installation. I have two jobs one we will be changing next week but its going to be a pain in the a$$ to correct . Couldn't sleep for the last few days because of this. And the messed up part is they came out inspected the site and never said anything about the installation of line being a problem
> 
> 404.6 Underground Penetrations Prohibited
> 
> Gas piping shall not penetrate building foundation walls at any point below grade. Gas piping shall enter and exit a building at a point above grade and the annular space between the pipe and the wall shall be sealed.





you are wrong, only below grade through foundations is prohibited, above ground is the same as always..here is the section..


404.4 Piping in solid partitions and walls.Concealed piping shall not be located in solid partitions and solid walls, unless installed in a chase or casing.

404.6 Underground penetrations prohibited.Gas piping shall not penetrate building foundation walls at any point below grade. Gas piping shall enter and exit a building at a point above grade and the annular space between the pipe and the wall shall be sealed


here is the link to the 2020 gas code draft....


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwikxaP93bvsAhVwTd8KHVVUBzIQFjAEegQIBBAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dos.ny.gov%2Fdcea%2Fpdf%2F2020%2520FGCNYS%2520June%25202019.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3cCkmWlUqD08urcGuTT9vS


----------

